# Ballpark range for amount of hash from trimmings 8 plants



## Relentless999 (Aug 1, 2009)

I know this cant be exact, but I have no idea of what to expect. Please give a high and low.. 
Just ordered the 5 bag set of 1 gal bubble bags..
Ill have 8 plants that Ill use the trimmings to make bubble hash..
2 of the plants vegd for 3months.. 6 of the plants vegd for 5 weeks.

thanks!


----------



## thc is good for me (Aug 2, 2009)

I would guys like a gram per plant so like 8 grams. Thats just a quick guess though


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2009)

12-18 grams based on my 9 grams off of 4 four footers


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 2, 2009)

There's no way to pre determine this.. too many variables IMO.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 2, 2009)

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> There's no way to pre determine this.. too many variables IMO.





i completely agree but he asked for a guess so he got one.
 LOL


----------



## Relentless999 (Aug 2, 2009)

thx guys. i figured I would get flamed for this thread, but thx for not flamin me.


----------



## Hick (Aug 3, 2009)

Relentless999 said:
			
		

> thx guys. i figured I would get flamed for this thread, but thx for not flamin me.


ahhh... you *********! go **** *** this is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. Could you pour **** outta' a boot if I printed the instructions on the heel?


.. there, feel better now?... 
haaaaaaaaaa haaaaaaa


honestly, it all depends on the 'richness' of the product you put into it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 3, 2009)

Way, way too many variables to even venture a guess.  Not only does it have to do with the amount of trichs you have and the size and type of plants, it has to do with the way you trim your plants and what you use to make hash.  I personally trim every single bit of leaf material off my buds that I possibly can.  I have seen manicured buds on here where the person left a large amount of the small leaves on the bud.  These small bud leaves are also the only leaves that I use to make hash--the others get thrown away.


----------



## dman1234 (Aug 3, 2009)

you will get exactly 11.45 grams 
give or take 11 grams


----------

